# wolfcraft 4250



## mjadams61 (Dec 24, 2015)

I bought a wolfcraft 4250 dovetail jig but the wolfcraft bits recommended for it is no longer available and I was wonder what 2 pc 1/4 dovetail router bit set would work for this jig.


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't any description of the bit in the manual. I doubt they had some oddball DT bit so it's probably one of the standard ones. I'd guess it's a 7 degree bit to start with and see if it works.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I would also try the same bit/bearing as the General...looks like it has about the same spacing...I think you mentioned using the General in another thread...?


----------



## mjadams61 (Dec 24, 2015)

Nickp said:


> I would also try the same bit/bearing as the General...looks like it has about the same spacing...I think you mentioned using the General in another thread...?


 I was thinking on a general but I cam across the wolf. I did get it in today and look at it and I just need to get a long shank dovetail and box bit. And dont need a bearing on the bit since the router base plate has a built in guide. And the slots on the jig are space as like a 1/2 inch template so having the jig in my hands where I can really look at it seems pretty simple and also gives me a ideal on what dovetail and box bits I need to get.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Sounds like you got it under control, Marlin...good luck with it...


----------

